# Quick tip to raise humidity?



## MeddlingKids (Apr 5, 2007)

My new humi is seasoning while I am freezing my cigars. I took the shot glasses of distilled water out of the box yesterday (at which point it was at 71%), and I now have the crystal gel (which is supposed to maintain at 70%). I wanted to ensure the humidity is stablized at 70% before introducing the cigars to the humidor again. Today it's at 67%. What would be the best method to follow, given that I want to eventually get to 70%?

1. Put the shot glasses back in for a couple days, and let the humidity drop when the cigars go back in.

2. Put the shot glasses back in and remove 1 day before the cigars go back in, and give it one day to stablize with just the humidifier element.

3. Put the standard sponge thing in there along with the crystal gel stuff to help stabilize at 70%, but remove sponge before cigars go back in.

4. Put the standard sponge thing in there along with the crystal gel stuff, and keep in for a week or so along with the cigars. Remove and hope it stays at 70% thereafter.

5. Your recommendation?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

what is your % error on the hygrom?


----------



## dawgs47 (Mar 15, 2007)

I think you def need a week or more to get it stabalized, and then once you drop those sticks in, you will have to get it to stabalize again. 

67 is a great number, many people on here say 65% is way better than 70 for their smokes. I was curious and recently have had my humidor at both, and I will agree 65% is a better smoke. You get a better flavor and burn from the cigars. Do you freak out over a few % points, but def make sure your hygro is calibrated correctly.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

It might be difficult to stabalize your humi. to the exact humidity you want while it is empty. As mentioned, you should be fine after about a week of seasoning. Once you put in your cigars, you may see a drop in RH if the cigars are too dry or a rise if too wet. This is nomal and it should eventually stabalize. Just give it some time.

If it were me though... I would get some beads and "forget about it". Just my :2

Heartfelt Industries


----------



## dawgs47 (Mar 15, 2007)

Blake Lockhart said:


> If it were me... I would get some beads and "forget about it". Just my :2
> 
> Heartfelt Industries


I ordered mine today actually! Viper is so quick on the email responding, and was a great help.


----------



## MeddlingKids (Apr 5, 2007)

[OT] Loki said:


> what is your % error on the hygrom?


I adjust up 1%. The hygrometer is reading 66%.


----------



## MeddlingKids (Apr 5, 2007)

Did you guys go 65%? Is that okay for aging?


----------



## dawgs47 (Mar 15, 2007)

MeddlingKids said:


> I adjust up 1%. The hygrometer is reading 66%.


to me that would be a perfect reading. like i said when the sticks get in there they will throw off the balance again.

how big is the humi and how many sticks are going in?


----------



## dawgs47 (Mar 15, 2007)

MeddlingKids said:


> Did you guys go 65%? Is that okay for aging?


65 is fine for aging a few years. if you were storing for 5 years or more, i think you need a different %. but anything less than 5 years, 65 should be perfect. someone please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

MeddlingKids said:


> Did you guys go 65%? Is that okay for aging?


Between 65% and 70% is fine for aging. Those who store at 65%, including myself, find less burn problems and overall better smoking. Some even store as low as 60%.

You can get beads 60%, 65% or 70%. It's a personal preference what you use.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

I placed my order through viper too. I'm going to have to start a cooledor soon. I'm slowly going over the edge of the super steep slope.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

i'm thinking about getting some 60% beads to mix with my 65. I seem to find that I smoke better between 65 and 60. but maybe I'm getting to anal


----------



## dawgs47 (Mar 15, 2007)

tchariya said:


> I placed my order through viper too. I'm going to have to start a cooledor soon. I'm slowly going over the edge of the super steep slope.


i actually ordered WAY more beads than i needed just for this scenario. i know sooner rather than later I will be moving to coolerdor territory.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> i'm thinking about getting some 60% beads to mix with my 65. I seem to find that I smoke better between 65 and 60. but maybe I'm getting to anal


I was thinking about this too until someone asked Viper about mixing 65% and 70% beads. Here's his response:



Viper139 said:


> I know what you are hoping for but sorry. You will get an RH of 70% until the 70% beads are dry then the RH will drop pretty quickly to 65% and staty there until they are dry. Sorry no 67.5% RH.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> I was thinking about this too until someone asked Viper about mixing 65% and 70% beads. Here's his response:


Well, I can always leave the beads a bit dry


----------



## leominsterjim (Dec 3, 2006)

Beads are the way to go!:tu 

BEADS ROCK!


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

tchariya said:


> I placed my order through viper too. I'm going to have to start a cooledor soon. I'm slowly going over the edge of the super steep slope.


This thread too had casued me to place an order with Viper today! (A half pound of 65%, and another digital hydrometer.) I too am riding the slippery slop.:hn Not to mention I just got my 3rd humi the other day....Its not even been a year...somebody HIT ME :bx!!!

Sorry for the thread hijack... I just needed to get that off my chest!


----------

